# Lack of counter/table space for rolling dough



## cbrownie417 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm in a small apartment with very little counter space.  I could use my dining table, it's wood but it has many cracks and grooves in it that the dough would definitely stick to the table.  I was told to use plastic wrap or wax paper, theres got to be a better way.  Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## jolie4686 (Jun 16, 2010)

I use a fold out picnic table and just keep it under my bed  Parchement paper works, but put a damp paper towel under it to keep it moving around.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Not to be banal, but in the olden days, they'd always roll out pastry on a large board /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif. Boards are easy to store because they can be rested vertically against a wall, between a refrigerator and a cabinet, in a cabinet, etc.

Otherwise they sell these mats made of silicon i think, they';re soft plastic and resist sliding around and hold the flour well.

Otherwise, roll between two pieces of parchment baking paper or waxed paper, but flatten the dough first with your hand so it's a thick disk, and flour it well.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a huge kitchen now, but before living in a small house,  I used plexi glass..  Like a sheet of hard plastic I got from the home improvement store.


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

I second the board or plexi glass.  You can get a nice pice of wood at a hardware store for not to much and it can also be put across the sink and get that much more counter space.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Not too sure that a board or a piece of plexiglass would be verified food safe.

Chemicals and splinters are not Good Eats ;-0

I use a "Big Blue Mat"  tossed down on my table when I need that much room.

Parchments, waxed paper work well also. 

A nice slab of marble even better!

mimi


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

I have used Plexi glass to roll out my fondant decoration.  I like that it is sturdy and does not move around or fold or tear easily.  So far no one has eaten any piece of the plexi glass.


----------



## rileycooper (Nov 14, 2013)

Why don't change the wood of your table, if not possible try to use Greaseproof Waterproof Silicone Paper, it is really good and does not stick.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

FWIW I roll out my dough using a pastry cloth.


----------

